# Hoping someone has a shot like this



## twistedFrog (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey all

I am working on the redesign of the site logo and looking for a reference pic like the one here. The focus being on looking directly front on to the face. I want it to be a python of course.(species any). Just as long as we look directly front on. I have searched and not yet found one that will work, hoping someone may have one they have already taken and would be able to share? It will only be a reference and your pic will not be used or shared anywhere.

http://tvanouvelles.ca/archives/lcn/lebuzz/media/2013/05/20130518-222151-g.jpg

You can post it here or email me directly [email protected]


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Not sure if either of these would be suitable but anyway


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 21, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Not sure if either of these would be suitable but anyway



Hey thanks for trying image upload failure again could you try emailing them to me perhaps email addy in original post


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2015)

Diamond-python said:


> Hey thanks for trying image upload failure again could you try emailing them to me perhaps email addy in original post


Ok I sent them and added a couple more


----------



## cement (Sep 21, 2015)

here you go, cheers


----------



## Smurf (Sep 21, 2015)

This remains one of my favourite pics of my Darwin albino as a hatchie.....




But seriously, having a look though to see if I've got any quality clear ones






Something like this of any use? More chin? Less chin? 
I literally have thousands of pics of our reptiles...


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 21, 2015)

Would this maybe help? If not I can try and take some photographs of my coastal later (I just fed him yesterday so won't be disturbing until wednesday).


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome guys thanks so much for the prompt responses and all the pics, got all the references I need. 
To all who posted here and those that emailed...Thanks so much really appreciated.


----------



## Klaery (Sep 21, 2015)

One more for good luck


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2015)

daztopendpythons said:


>


Take it you like that pic?


----------



## eipper (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely- do you have preference of species.....


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 22, 2015)

Not a python but similar to what you requested.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 22, 2015)

eipper said:


> Definitely- do you have preference of species.....


 No preference to species, just as long as it is a shot that is full frontal looking at face. Like the one from [MENTION=23238]Klaery[/MENTION] so close but his is slightly off centre. I do have one emailed me that i could use but the resolution is a little low. So if you have please email me [email protected]

- - - Updated - - -



GBWhite said:


> Not a python but similar to what you requested.


Cannot see the pic try emailing it to me please [email protected]


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 22, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 22, 2015)

One of my Albino Darwins.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 22, 2015)

Micksreps said:


> One of my Albino Darwins.


Hey Mick pics not showing up try email [email protected]


----------



## eipper (Sep 22, 2015)

email sent - womas, scrubby, diamond and carpet....I have plenty more


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 22, 2015)

eipper said:


> email sent - womas, scrubby, diamond and carpet....I have plenty more


Awesome shots thanks so much really appreciated


----------



## onelife (Sep 23, 2015)

*Freaky face *

May help


----------

